# Australian surfers missing in Mexico



## barryqwalsh (Nov 29, 2015)

Dean Lucas (left) and Adam Coleman, two West Australians surfers feared missing in Mexico

Two bodies have reportedly been found in a burnt-out van during the search for a missing pair of Australian surfers in Mexico.

The families of West Australians Dean Lucas and Adam Coleman released a statement yesterday afternoon, confirming the pair's van had been found by authorities.


Bodies reportedly found as fears grow for missing Aussie surfers


----------



## depotoo (Nov 29, 2015)

Sad.


----------



## The Great Goose (Nov 29, 2015)

Arrogant gringos. I have no clue why Aussies have this false reputation of popularity in the international community.  My people are boorish, ugly, squat and exceedingly stupid.


----------



## ThirdTerm (Nov 29, 2015)

Andrea Gomez, Mr Coleman's girlfriend, said she would partly blame herself if the pair had travelled through an area notorious for its drug cartels at night. Mr Coleman and Mr Lucas were scheduled to travel south from Los Mochis to join Ms Gomez in the city of Guadalajara on November 21. The location where the burnt-out van was discovered was on the route the men would have taken on their road trip south to Guadalajara. Navolato is in the state of Sinaloa in north-western Mexico, and is home to the powerful and violent Sinaloa drug cartel, thought to be responsible for as much as half of the narcotics smuggled into the US from Mexico each year.

Surfers Dean Lucas and Adam Coleman 'drove through Mexico drug cartel area'

When I was a young student, I travelled to Tijuana from California but Mexico looked pretty dangerous to me. I did not feel that it was safe to travel around Mexico, especially as there are many danger zones controlled by violent drug cartels. But Mr Coleman had to meet up with his beautiful Mexican girlfriend and he and his mate drove through Navolato, which is home to the Sinaloa drug cartel.


----------



## MarcATL (Nov 30, 2015)

Nice looking girl. It's amazing so many of us survive our youth. I like Aussies too, they have a great spirit. Sad.

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 4, 2015)

I have spent a fair amount of time in Mexico over the years. It has gotten so dangerous I don't go anymore. It has always been a place where you can't be reckless but if they were traveling at night through known drug cartel country that is freaking crazy.


----------



## theliq (Dec 7, 2015)

barryqwalsh said:


> Dean Lucas (left) and Adam Coleman, two West Australians surfers feared missing in Mexico
> 
> Two bodies have reportedly been found in a burnt-out van during the search for a missing pair of Australian surfers in Mexico.
> 
> ...


They have been Murdered


----------



## Gracie (Dec 7, 2015)

I have never wanted to visit mexico. ever. And this is why.


----------



## waltky (Dec 7, 2015)

I visited Mexico once with my g/p's when I was a kid...

... this young Mexican boy no older than me kept followin' us around...

... sayin' to my g/f right in front of my g/m...

... "Mister, hey Mister, my sister, $5".


----------

